

Grubwithus (YC W11) is coming to Seattle - nikhilpandit
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/dine-grubwithus-brings-people-good-meal

======
lowglow
I was just talking to [redacted] about this last night. He said that they've
had plenty of requests and that this has been a long time coming. In fact, he
mentioned when he interviewed with GWU, they honestly wondered why people had
been requesting Seattle, as they felt there was nothing going on there.

------
emilhajric
Love how Grubwithus is slowly launching into cities. I think it's a great
marketing strategy -- even though it leaves some space for competitors...

I can't wait 'till Grubwithus comes to Austin.

